# Caulking Wall Hung Toilets



## luv2plumb

What do you guys use to seal around wall hung toilets? I have 6 toilets that are giving me hell. I have tried DAP and it separated within 3 months, then I tried silicone and just got a call yesterday saying it is doing the same thing. I have never had this issue before. So I was wondering what you guys use.


----------



## Widdershins

luv2plumb said:


> What do you guys use to seal around wall hung toilets? I have 6 toilets that are giving me hell. I have tried DAP and it separated within 3 months, then I tried silicone and just got a call yesterday saying it is doing the same thing. I have never had this issue before. So I was wondering what you guys use.


 It sounds to me like the toilets are 'teeter-tottering'.

Are they on back-to-back carriers or are they on individual carriers?


----------



## DesertOkie

I don't use anything unless the cust wants it. I want to see any issue as soon as it develops. Same for regular toilets, unless there are shims involved and it would look like crap without sillycone.


----------



## SlickRick

All we ever used was DAP. Sounds like the back leg of the carrier is loose.


----------



## luv2plumb

I hope the back leg isn't loose....I had my guys double nut it and anchor with 1/2" rod. I am going down there Thursday so I will know more on what is going on. I was just wondering if there was anything different you guys use. 

Who knows what is going on. After all it is at a truck stop so maybe they are doing back flips or getting crazy in the stalls:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz

luv2plumb said:


> ...Who knows what is going on. After all it is at a truck stop so maybe they are doing back flips or getting crazy in the stalls:whistling2:


...


----------



## revenge

You said all of them were doing it, it might be they are not installed correctly. Thers a nut and washer that does first flush with wall before installing toilet those nuts and washers r used to hold the wait. A lot of people don't use those causing the wait to depend on the wall, sometimes the tile wall will gie or shift causing that gap on top. Check to see if they installed with tose nuts and washer. If the did then it might be the carrior. they sell something to put under toilet to hold it up that might be cheaper than breaking wall


----------



## Greenguy

I hate to suggest it but I will throw it out there use some PL adhesive, it's almost handy hack but it will hold through just about anything. But use it as a last resort a move of desperation.


----------



## Tommy plumber

plbgbiz said:


> ...


 





That's Plumbing Biz's bathroom at his place.....:laughing:


----------



## luv2plumb

revenge said:


> You said all of them were doing it, it might be they are not installed correctly. Thers a nut and washer that does first flush with wall before installing toilet those nuts and washers r used to hold the wait. A lot of people don't use those causing the wait to depend on the wall, sometimes the tile wall will gie or shift causing that gap on top. Check to see if they installed with tose nuts and washer. If the did then it might be the carrior. they sell something to put under toilet to hold it up that might be cheaper than breaking wall


Well I never said ALL of them were doing it. I said 6 of them were. That is a good idea you have; I will need to make sure I check that out.


And Biz.....that is almost what I had in mind:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick

Truck stop, you can figure some mighty wide loads going through those RR's.


----------



## c-note

its very rare dapp is the problem.


----------



## Qball415

Whats the material that the wall hungs are on? Are the tubes of "Dap" for the specified use?


----------



## RW Plumbing

How long are the rods sticking out from the carrier? Any more than a foot and even 5/8" rod flexes too much. You can get extra support feet for the rods which with harden them up. You put them pretty much flush on the inside of the wall, and double nut the rods through them. 

I've had to use these when the chase wall was too big on back to back carriers. It sounds an awful lot like rod flex to me. It wouldn't matter how many nuts and washers you put on the rod itself as the rods are flexing. I've added the extra support feet by crawling in through the chase without opening another hole in the wall. It's a pain in the arse though.


----------



## Plumberman

The bracket Revenge is speaking of is a Bariatric Bracket 

Not sure who makes them though. They allow a wall hung to flex under heavy loads by putting stress on the kick stand rather than the china. 

If the whole carrier is moving it will do no good though.


----------



## revenge

Thats true plumber man but six carriers bad? Thats kind of stretching it i think, pull the worse one off the wall and check to see if it has the nut and washer flush with wall. Also thers a plastic sleeve that is a can be used as a cut out, place it over the allthread trace and cut that will do two things for you one you can work on the carrier and two it can be used to put in place of the hole you make ( i forget the name of it though)


----------



## Plumberman

After re reading the OP it sounds like the toilet is flexing on the bolts

The reason not all of them are doing it is (it sounds to me) that the 6 in question see more traffic than the other ones.

Bariatric Bracket bro, might be the fix


----------



## luv2plumb

Thanks for all the great ideas...I will keep yall posted on what I find..


----------



## plbgbiz

Tommy plumber said:


> That's Plumbing Biz's bathroom at his place.....:laughing:


Just working off the coffee high. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

luv2plumb said:


> And Biz.....that is almost what I had in mind:laughing:


Yeah, but we can't post pics of what you had in mind.


----------



## PlumberDave

are the W/C's back to back?

Had a problem with the whole carrier rocking once too much flex in the wood it was secured to. Solved by stuffing newspaper around the penatration and pouring in concrete made it solid.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

DesertOkie said:


> I don't use anything unless the cust wants it. I want to see any issue as soon as it develops. Same for regular toilets, unless there are shims involved and it would look like crap without sillycone.


UPC requires all fixtures on wall or floor to be caulked with a mold resistant caulk. Just a tip. What code do you use? 

And to op it sounds like the backing nuts arnt on to me. Let us know what you figure out


----------



## mccmech

DesertOkie said:


> I don't use anything unless the cust wants it. I want to see any issue as soon as it develops. Same for regular toilets, unless there are shims involved and it would look like crap without sillycone.


Doesn't your code require the fixture be caulked to a surface? It's done to avoid bacteria build-up under or behind the fixture.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

mccmech said:


> Doesn't your code require the fixture be caulked to a surface? It's done to avoid bacteria build-up under or behind the fixture.


Exactly!!!


----------



## luv2plumb

I guess the GC doesn't know how to count. It was 3 toilets and when pressure was put on the toilet it would flex about 1/8" if that......pulled the toilets and found the nut and washer weren't set right. Re-installed and caulked with white silicone. Thank you for ya'lls input.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks for the update. Good to hear it was an easy fix!!!


----------



## ChantellWilson

i would use acryllic latex in clear.


----------

